# amateurke is an awesome BOTL



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 9508
View attachment 9509

*
CLICK ON THE PICTURE ABOVE FOR THE FULL AFFECT!!!!!!!!!!

25 are not posted but this gives you an idea of what he did to me.
*

Man am I speechless.I have had a few run in with Toni and every time he always gets the best of me and I am truly appreciative of his generosity. There is nothing I won't help him with and it shows he thinks the same for me.

I was telling him about the Jose L Pedras and was looking to purchase a few and told me he would get back with me .This was less then a week ago and today I was off getting ready for our Herf tomorrow with the gang from CL at Emerson's in Chesapeake, VA. and a knock at the door , the mail man hauling ass and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM--

As the smoke cleared and my eyes started to water as I see a box blown open with what other than the Pedra's i was trying to purchase with many other Stellar smokes to boot.

Wowww--- Toni you are true to form and again a STELLAR BOTL with our forum. I need to trick you and maybe soon I will be able to do so--but do me a favor and let me catch up -:roflmao:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jose is a decent smoke but are the ones with the bands turn sideways but still a fantastic hit


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Jose is a decent smoke but are the ones with the bands turn sideways but still a fantastic hit


nothing but the best--look closer


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> nothing but the best--look closer


i see some fairly familiar "side-boobage" in there...:dribble:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow nice isoms, great hit enjoy!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow what a hit indeed! very very nice man enjoy all the isoms!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

all I can say is:dribble:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble: Holy... :dribble: Nice hit indeed.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Toni knows how to send them out!!!Great pick up Paul..


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Paul-
I like the "trick" photography


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

NIce hit!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. What an awesome bomb from half way around the world. Amazing.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

toni is a great BOTL!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! What a selection!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice hit!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Paul-
> I like the "trick" photography


Thanks Harvey for noticing the way I do things now, if you know what I mean--Don't want to get my feelings hurt--LOL


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

this guy is nutz


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Jason Brown said:


> Very nice hit...


agreed


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Haul

NWSmoke


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweeeeeeeet pro


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very well done Toni. Nice smokes right there.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit on a helluva bro!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

:lol:
mysterious amazing pics
... i think


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

BadA$$ hit indeed. Top notch...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Paul. What can I say?? Just stay that great BOTL that you are and enjoy them!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Thanks for the kind words Paul. What can I say?? Just stay that great BOTL that you are and enjoy them!!


Your freakin killing me bud--Thanks for all you do --PeacE!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, great hit!


----------

